# Spam wirbt für Porno-Dialer



## Freeman76 (3 April 2002)

Der Heise Verlag berichtet unter http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hod-03.04.02-001/ über eine angeblich neue Spamwelle. In der Mail wird mit einem angeblich gecrackten 0190-Dialer geworben. Näheres ist aus der o.g. Quelle ersichtlich.

*Hier noch mal der Hinweis: Es gibt keine gecrackten 0190-Dialer, gab es nicht und wird es nie geben.*


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 April 2002)

http://www.juramail.de/phorum/read.php?f=3&i=7239&t=7239


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2002)

...und eben Mainpean/Stardialer haben sich letzte Woche in "my channel"
am "runden Tisch" als Mitverfechter der zukünftigen seriösen Dialergeneration geoutet. Selbstredend ist man auch in der FST vertreten.
Tatsache ist: Mainpean/Stardialer war und ist es scheissegal über welchen Weg die Kohle reinkommt, Sekt, Pommes oder nackte Heilpraktiker.
Besonders schnell auch in der Aufforderung zur rechtlichen Auseinandersetzung (da haben ein paar kluge Köpfchen schon früh gemerkt, dass hier rechtlich Niemandsland ist...).
Ärztliche Grüße an Andreas R. und Dr. Peter K.!


----------



## Freeman76 (4 April 2002)

Die Reaktion von Betroffenen:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-04.04.02-003/


----------



## dialerfucker (4 April 2002)

Freeman76 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Reaktion von Betroffenen:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-04.04.02-003/



...ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, dass ich mich über eine DDoS-Attacke gegen Mainpean/Stardialer/Starweb freuen würde. Die platzen doch echt in ihrer Dreistheit aus den Nähten...


----------



## Heiko (4 April 2002)

Die meisten der Dialerhersteller die ich kenne sind durchaus durch ein gesundes Selbstbewußtsein gesegnet um das mal etwas diplomatisch rüberzubringen...


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2002)

*Spamwelle rollt schon länger*

Tach.

Diese Werbewelle ist auch auf meinen REchner geschwappt.
Ich empfehle übrigens wärmstens SpamKiller.
Damit kriegt man nahezu jeden Spammer klein.
Und sollte mal irgendwer sich unbeeindruckt zeigen,
beschwere ich mich bei den Netzwerkeigentümern.
Es ist in vielen Fällen gar nicht schwer, diese Müllseiten
aus dem Netz zu kriegen.
Seitdem ich Spamkiller benutze, macht es mir sogar ein
wenig Freude, zugemüllt zu werden.

wie auch immer

Gruß


Lord Womit


----------



## Anonymous (24 April 2002)

*ach ja*

ich bekam oftmals Mails mit gefaktem Absender.
Natürlich habe ich mich auch bei den "Fake-Versendern" beschwert, die nicht selten Anwaltskanzleien oder Versicherungsgesellschaften waren.
Mit Spamkiller geht das ja relativ fix.
Jedenfalls schrieben schon etliche zurück, daß sie Strafanzeige
gegen unbekannt wegen Verleumdung ihres Namens gemacht haben.
ICh denke aber, daß das Faken strafrechtlich nicht wirklich Ansehen genießt. Theoretisch wäre es aber dennoch denkbar, daß fakende Spammer deswegen einen auf den Deckel kriegen können.


----------



## Heiko (24 April 2002)

*Re: ach ja*



			
				Lord Womit schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls schrieben schon etliche zurück, daß sie Strafanzeige
> gegen unbekannt wegen Verleumdung ihres Namens gemacht haben.


*???*
Ob das haltbar ist?


----------



## Phoenix (24 April 2002)

*Dialer-Spam*

Diese Spam-Welle hat wohl fast jeden erfasst. Neu ist aber, dass da auch ein dummer Spammer darunter ist, der seine .de-Domains bewirbt. Eine habe ich ihm schon dicht machen können: Anruf bei seinem Provider, Hinweis auf -ungeschützte- pornografische Darstellungen auf der Webseite und der dezente Hinweis, dass sich damit der Provider auch strafbar machen würde. Zum Schluss natürlich noch die obligatorische Drohung: Wenn Sie nicht bis..., dann... Staatsanwalt etc. etc.

Nebenbei: Vorher rief ich natürlich den Domain-Inhaber an - wollte eine Lösung im Guten erreichen. Der hat mich aber nur "angeschnoddert", dass es unmöglich Spam von ihm sei. Zitat: "Oder steht da mein Name drunter?"


----------



## technofreak (6 Oktober 2004)

*OLG Hamburg verurteilt Dialer-Anbieter wegen Spammens*

wie doch selbst die ältesten Threads wieder hochaktell werden.....
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51886


> In einem Berufungsverfahren (Az. 5 U 194/03) gegen den Dialer-Anbieter Starweb-Service GmbH bestätigte das Oberlandesgericht (OLG) Hamburg mit Urteil vom 9. September 2004 auch in zweiter Instanz eine von AOL erwirkte einstweilige Verfügung. Wie schon zuvor das Landgericht Hamburg hielt es auch das hanseatische OLG für überwiegend wahrscheinlich, dass der Erotik-Anbieter unrechtmäßig Spam unter anderem an AOL-Kunden versendet habe.


tf


----------

